# Reese Sc Hitch With Sway Control (750Lb Bars)



## Ryan Ellis (Jan 7, 2008)

I've sold my 21RS and don't need this hitch any more.

It's 4 years old with light rusting. It's in good condition and ready to use.

This hitch is $687 at camping world:
http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/product/reese-sc-hitch-kits/7982

Please email [email protected]


----------

